
Classmates.com settles class action suit alleging spam and privacy violations - geekfactor
http://www.cmemailsettlement.com/
======
geekfactor
I've often griped about Classmates.com's incessant emails and the total
inability to unsubscribe from them. I eventually created a gmail filter to
trash them. I guess I wasn't the only one, as they've recently agreed to
settle a class action lawsuit over their email practices.

I never remember to file for these things and I often pass because I didn't
feel wronged by the alleged infraction, but in this case I will gladly take my
ten bucks.

